# Roan colour changes



## Dee123

Hi everyone!

Just wondering how roan pups change coat colour. Do the white hairs shed off or darken? The texture of the two hair colors is different in Mielo so wanted to know how the magic happens! 

Is this the same for merle and sable coats?


----------



## mandym

I have no experience with roans although there are quite a few jd roans on here so they may be able to help,i do know that the white area darkens over time I do have a merle and a sable though,the merles unlike the roans are born with their speckled markings,a blue merle is simply a black with diluted patches,a choc merle a choc with diluted patches.Sables are different,all are born darker than the colour they end up,my sable as jet balck as a newborn his name is hobson an you see ho he looks at the moment under the section headed american crosses,he will still go lighter as he gets older.kendal has a red sable and white,red sables dont lighten too much and some chocolate sables can go almost cream as an adult.I would love a roan though


----------



## DONNA

I dont think the white changes but im sure Julia from JD said to me that the hair on a roan goes white/dark colour and white again (if i remember correctly/i may be wrong)so when you have them cut the apperenace may change.

Buddys markings are still the same but he has just had his rear end trimmed and it does seem as if ive taken the white tips off so his fur appears darker in that area now.
Also as your pups so young what will happen is where the white hair is the underneath will appear to go darker giving him that shaggy roan colouring


----------



## mandym

Arent choc roans born basically choc and white then gradually change,ive only ever had one roan( a choc) in kds first litter but it 5 years ago and all i remember is she was born choc and white then gradually the white area changed to roan,she as very similar to buddy,very cure,i love the roans x


----------



## MillieDog

My Millie is a blue roan. She was definitely white & black as a pup. But after her first grooming the white was then a grey/white. As the fur grows back the white reappears to a degree, but never as much as when she was a puppy. A lot of the white is at the tip of the fur and therefore if i want her more white/black the fur has to grow.

Millie at 9 weeks old









Millie after having been groomed









Millie day before her recent grooming


----------



## Dee123

Millie is so gorgeous! I'd be delighted if Mielo turns out similar!


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Well this is how Buzz has developed his chocolate roan colouring. He was born choc/white, then after 3 weeks dark hair started growing from the roots, then light, then dark again ...like the rings of a tree. No every hair shaft is the same colour at the root. The last picture show this. J x


----------



## mandym

Jukee Doodles said:


> Well this is how Buzz has developed his chocolate roan colouring. He was born choc/white, then after 3 weeks dark hair started growing from the roots, then light, then dark again ...like the rings of a tree. No every hair shaft is the same colour at the root. The last picture show this. J x


He is stunning,i just love choccy roans xxx


----------



## tessybear

Dexter had a lot of white in the beginning. He has got much darker now. He looks exactly like Millie!


----------



## Dee123

Amazing hoW Buzz coat changes. He is quite a looker! JD, pls how old was Buzz in photos 1 2 and 3? thanks


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Dee123 said:


> Amazing hoW Buzz coat changes. He is quite a looker! JD, pls how old was Buzz in photos 1 2 and 3? thanks


Thanks. 1 - 2/3 weeks, 2 - 10 weeks and 3 - 6 months old.

He now look different again as at 20 months old his full length coat started to naturally break off in places, so he had his first teddy bear clip yesterday. I'll try and take some picture of him today to add to this picture story.

J x


----------



## Lozza

Julia - thanks for the photos of Buddy's coat over time...really interesting to see. Do you have any update photos also on your choccie sables with Woody and Woodetta? Am curious as to how they are changing, knowing that Boston will be similar.


----------



## mandym

Lozza said:


> Julia - thanks for the photos of Buddy's coat over time...really interesting to see. Do you have any update photos also on your choccie sables with Woody and Woodetta? Am curious as to how they are changing, knowing that Boston will be similar.


Yes please,me too, would love to see how the choccie sables are now,sooooo cute x


----------



## DONNA

Jukee Doodles said:


> Thanks. 1 - 2/3 weeks, 2 - 10 weeks and 3 - 6 months old.
> 
> He now look different again as at 20 months old his full length coat started to naturally break off in places, so he had his first teddy bear clip yesterday. I'll try and take some picture of him today to add to this picture story.
> 
> J x


A photo would be great Julia we can then use it as a reference for our groomer (thats if Buddy will ever let anyone groom him!)

Has Buzz always been really good when you've groomed him or was he fidgety when he was younger?


----------



## Jukee Doodles

DONNA said:


> A photo would be great Julia we can then use it as a reference for our groomer (thats if Buddy will ever let anyone groom him!)
> 
> Has Buzz always been really good when you've groomed him or was he fidgety when he was younger?


Buzz has never been too bad being groomed to be honest. A big part of being a groomer is about getting the dog into a position where you are always in control so that you can stay calm and quiet if they wriggle. The groomers calm way is a vital part of getting the dogs trust. Regular trips to the groomer as puppies, even if the groomer doesn't do very much at all in the way of actually grooming will pay dividends later.

Here are some rough pictures I snapped on my phone this evening of Buzz's trim. I'll try and get some good quality ones over the weekend. J xx


BUZZ at 6 months old











BUZZ at 20 months old with my interpretation of a Teddy Bear Trim.


----------



## Dee123

Buzz's coat also got much curlier didn't it? He seemed wavy before.


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Jukee Doodles said:


> BUZZ at 20 months old with my interpretation of a Teddy Bear Trim.


Wow! He looks gorgeous. It's so lovely to see how he has changed. Pepper's fur is quite similar to Buzz as a pup so hopefully it's a good guage for how she might develop!

He'll fly over those jumps at agility now Julia - new aerodynamic Buzz! Although I was quite looking forward to seeing his long, flowing locks doing agility.


----------



## DONNA

Thanks for the photos ,Buddys coat looks excatly the same at 6 mths.


----------



## sharplesfamily

DONNA said:


> Thanks for the photos ,Buddys coat looks excatly the same at 6 mths.


Donna I was about to say the same! That photo of Buzz at 6 months could be Luna. She is exactly the same!

I can't believe Buzz has been clipped but I bet he feels different! And it'll be interesting to see how it grows back. We are finding more and more matts daily on Luna. We've just spent ages getting rid of some on her legs. I've booked her into her first grooming session next Sunday 11th for a bath and tidy up and really to get her used to it. The lady seems to have loads of experience with cockapoos and their coats and their matts so fingers crossed...


----------



## michaelwatson54

Julia

Jeannette's say's high and she loves the cut on Buzz and she would like to book Alfie & Milo in for there JD style Teddy Bear cut for the Cockapoo Olympics

Mick


----------



## DONNA

sharplesfamily said:


> Donna I was about to say the same! That photo of Buzz at 6 months could be Luna. She is exactly the same!
> 
> I can't believe Buzz has been clipped but I bet he feels different! And it'll be interesting to see how it grows back. We are finding more and more matts daily on Luna. We've just spent ages getting rid of some on her legs. I've booked her into her first grooming session next Sunday 11th for a bath and tidy up and really to get her used to it. The lady seems to have loads of experience with cockapoos and their coats and their matts so fingers crossed...


No matts on Buddy yet (touch wood) his fur is still like candy floss!

Your so lucky finding someone who is used to poo's ,ive spoken to afew people with labradoodles but their cuts were awful they looked liked poodles (sorry poodles nothing wrong with your cut but not on a doodle)

Good look im sure Luna will be fine shes such a lady after all dx


----------



## sharplesfamily

Thanks Donna. I have to say I was really surprised as we live in a small village and she lives in a neighbouring village so does that mean there are lots of 'poos living around us? Will have to find out where they all live!! I'm prepared for her to arrive back like a puff ball!!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles

We took some better pictures of Buzz and his Teddy Bear trim today. This trim was achieved by only using curved poodle scissors, no clippers were necessary. J xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Ah! Curved scissors could be the answer to getting a rounded finish. I'm terrified of using scissors on my two because I think you need to be quite experienced to get a good even finish.

Julia did you fluff Buzz up first? and where did you start?

Karen xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Hi Karen

No not fluffed up. 

Day 1 - I washed him and de-matted him whilst wet with Tropiclean conditioners on using a Mars coat king and les pooches gold (I think green is best but I don't have one of those yet.) Rinsed him off and then took him for a walk to air dry him.

Day 2 - With a totally dry Buzz I started with an area where the full long coat had broken off and left a patch of wavy coat that was perfect length (for me) about 3/4cm long. If I hadn't had that patch I would have started from the paws and worked upwards. LESS IS MORE if you are choosing to keep this softer more natural look like I have with Buzz here. I gently eased out the longer hairs with my fingers and trimmed them back with curved poodle scissors with 7" long blades (yes they're big), to the same length as the thicker curlier undercoat. The trick is not to cut into the thicker undercoat just take off all the longer or straggly hairs. If you fluff the coat up and choose to go shorter and cut into the undercoat then you will need to seriously be good at dog sculpting. (As a groomer to get a perfect result shorter I would have used clippers and a blocking blade, which I would only suggest the most experienced groomers use as it will cut anything in it's path, including skin, ears etc. ) 

Day 3 - Once the coat has settled a bit you will find the odd straggly hairs will appear from nowhere. So step back and take a look then trim just enough to make it neat.

Others might like a more severe poodley trim but for me this keeps some movement in the coat and retains the Cockapoo look.  J x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Thanks Julia. I really appreciate the time you put into that post. 

I love Buzz's cut. You've done a really good job on him. The length you have him now is really practical and just what I'm after achieving. 

Karen xx


----------



## tessybear

I think Buzz looks gorgeous!


----------



## sharplesfamily

It is a fabulous cut and very practical. Buzz looks very regal  x


----------



## michaelwatson54

Yogi looks a real good size now......Mick


----------



## Jukee Doodles

michaelwatson54 said:


> Yogi looks a real good size now......Mick


You're right Mick, he's out of our other bigger girl, Bramble and mum is making her influence apparent. He's such a cool and friendly dog, my 21 year old son announced last week that if he ever had a Cockapoo then he'd want a proper one like Yogi. Seems a though Yogi has street cred LOL. I think we must try to get him do to some sort of trick with a skateboard for the Cockapoo Olympics 
Jx


----------



## michaelwatson54

Jukee Doodles said:


> You're right Mick, I think we must try to get him do to some sort of trick with a skateboard for the Cockapoo Olympics
> Jx


I think Stephen is now getting worried about that Champagne 

Mick


----------



## Jukee Doodles

michaelwatson54 said:


> I think Stephen is now getting worried about that Champagne
> 
> Mick


Absolutely 'cos a promise is a promise.  J x


----------



## Sarette

Buzz looks fab!!!


----------

